# Sizing out of diapers



## pahsshmommy (Oct 1, 2015)

My 2 year old is sizing out of diapers. She is currently potty training but still needs to wear diapers when out and at nights. I have tried pull ups but the Velcro hurts her. Any advice or suggestions?


----------



## TheBugsMomma (Mar 24, 2015)

How big is she? My dd is 2, but very skinny, she wears bum genius free time cloth diapers to bed. She still has so much room that she could probably wear them until she is 6 at this rate. There are so many size settings.


----------

